# Clipping for show



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

So my stand is in the mail and might be here as soon as Saturday (yay!!!). I've never clipped a goat, just seen it done a few times. I've heard of using lamp oil to cool and lube the blades... do you turn the clippers off when lubing them or leave them on? Is there anything I should know? Its just clipping 4-H wethers, not breeding stock or anything. I think I have the general idea of how to clip (against the grain, in longest strokes possible, from back end to front)

Thanks!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats on the new stand! :stars:

-I leave the clippers running while I put lube on them. Before you run them, lube it, then run it and lube it some more while running.
-I like to lube the clippers about every 5 minutes or so.
-Washing the goat before clipping will help your clippers last longer.

Not really sure on the meat goat clipping procedure though...i'm sure someone else can cover that. :thumb:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

back to front, dont clip the legs past the knee, but don't make it look obvious, try to blend it in 1/2 way down the legs. otherwise, clip 10-15 days before the show depending on how long you want it to look in the showring... leave a bob at the end of the tail, and I think clipping the face gives you the extra edge! Also, clip so the long hairs on the hooves are gone, then blend into the cannon bone.


----------

